# G&S Designs C2000 Old School Amp



## Bugstyvy (Jan 16, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270764893862&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## tankbulldog (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah i still have a GS 8000 Still looks great and plays great.


----------



## techdude99 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yep, I've got a mint set of soft dome tweeters that sound awesome. Too big for my current vehicle, but they made good quality products!


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Those Competition amps were great as long as you don't bridge them. You could run 2ohm stereo all day long, just not 4ohm mono. For some reason they would burn up.


----------

